# Perfect Headshot?



## gigem88

Wow, that is a great shot!!


----------



## csimkunas6

Wow!! Your right, that is a perfect headshot!!

I have a few, cant decide on which one is "perfect" though, lol


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Thanks guys!

csimkunas - I love the one of him sticking his head out the window! So cute!


----------



## Gypsy Vanner

Perfect!
Csimkunas: The last one is so cute.


----------



## A knack for horses

I always thought Phantom was cute horse, but WOW! He is a ladykiler in that picture


----------



## Phantomcolt18

A knack for horses said:


> I always thought Phantom was cute horse, but WOW! He is a ladykiler in that picture


 
Thanks haha! He is sooo handsome....even my grandmom who isn't a horse person saw this picture when I put it on facebook and she shared it on her profile saying how handsome he was. 

Talk about timing huh? He shook his head about 2 seconds after I got this shot


----------



## csimkunas6

Phantomcolt, and Gypsy Vanner...thank you!! That is probably my favorite picture of him date  

Look forward to seeing more head shots!!!!


----------



## misskingraven

Heres one of my Icelandic... he is such a camera hog, lol 
And the second one is of a friend horse who I rode alot, and absolutely LOVE! He is the sweetest little (he is actually super tall) horse!
And I have to include another one of another friends mare. Skittles is seriously one of the cutest horses I have come across 

Ahh, sorry, but I have another that I found with my old horse Raven. She was pretty awesome too!


----------



## Druydess

Good shot!!
Here's few of my girls:

My new mare Chevelle:









My dear, sorely missed, late Firestorm:









Her sister Solei: winning her 3rd Place in Halter:









Magic:


----------



## rlcarnes

All of the head shots look great!! Here is one of a far off head shot- my horse is the bay (Next to #168) It is my favorite shot of him- he looks like a fancy show horse


----------



## Druydess

rlcarnes said:


> All of the head shots look great!! Here is one of a far off head shot- my horse is the bay (Next to #168) It is my favorite shot of him- he looks like a fancy show horse



He looks great rl!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Loving the head shots guys!

Druydess- I am so jealous! I absolutely LOVE arabians. To me they are a breed of fire, spirit, intelligence, beauty, and loyalty....gorgeous horses.


----------



## rlcarnes

Druydess said:


> He looks great rl!


Thanks That was hours of prepping and goop to get him like that. He is my good boy


----------



## rlcarnes

Sorry in my pic I am number 167 and i'm the one connected to him- DUH I guess I need to look at my pics better- bad robin ;(


----------



## Phantomcolt18

rlcarnes said:


> Sorry in my pic I am number 167 and i'm the one connected to him- DUH I guess I need to look at my pics better- bad robin ;(


 
Haha no worries we all have those days =) BTW your boy is gorgeous! I'm not partial to bays(just never been drawn to them ~shrugs~) but he is a STUNNING bay.


----------



## Druydess

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Loving the head shots guys!
> 
> Druydess- I am so jealous! I absolutely LOVE arabians. To me they are a breed of fire, spirit, intelligence, beauty, and loyalty....gorgeous horses.


Thanks Phantom; they are truly all that, and more.. smartest horses I've ever seen..
Someday soon you may have one of your own- just keep your focus.

There's some pics of my new mares here if you'd like to see more:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/announcement-acquisition-new-mares-obsidian-arabians-93900/


----------



## waresbear

This a professional headshot of Scotty when he was still a breeding stallion.


----------



## Druydess

Pretty boy Wares!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

waresbear he's beautiful! He has a look on his face like he knows it to haha


----------



## redape49




----------



## waresbear

This is my favorite headshot of his, he's meeting my granddaughter for the first time. He also gave her 1st ride a fews weeks ago, can we say Scotty take "nano steps"? He would rather die than hurt the baby! She cried, too boring, too slow, my goodness, infants want so much action these days!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

^^^^ aww she looks so tiny next to his head alone!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Here's a few of mine. 

Rags








Haley 








and little man Merit at 2 weeks old


----------



## Phantomcolt18

^^^ Awww the foal is so cute!


BTW THIS IS MY 1,000th POST! WOW haha


----------



## Jessskater

Africa, My 18 y/o TB Gelding.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I like this one of Mario








This one of Angel








This one of Boss


----------



## Angelina1

Here are my two favourite head shots of my Boy ""Weebs"" the Bay and ""Angelina"" the Chestnut - Weebs is the Sire of Angelina.... Everyone has such gorgeous horses and fabulous head shots...


----------



## DustyDiamond

I don't know if I have any "perfect" headshots but I have cute ones!









Dos Equis and his buddy Chief tied to the trailer at gymkhana! 









Dos after getting washed before gymkhana. He's so cute I just love him! :lol:

I love everybodys headshots all of them are adorable!


----------



## Golden Horse

So many great shots, I must have a look for some tomorrow. I really like all the natural unmessed with shots just of horses being horses, and looking beautiful.

OK I lied, Shutupjoes Angel is my pick so far:thumbsup:


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Jesskater- Your boy is beautiful! I love the second picture.

ShutUpJoe- I'm in love with Angel's shot! =)

Angelina1- Your horses are very pretty.....I really like your chestnut

DustyDiamond - that's why I put the perfect in quotations. It's YOUR idea of perfect haha. Everyone has their own idea of perfect so why not let everyone express it =) p.s. your last shot is cute!


----------



## waresbear

These are all great shots! Thank everyone for sharing, I had an enjoyable morning with coffee & horse pics, love it!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

waresbear said:


> These are all great shots! Thank everyone for sharing, I had an enjoyable morning with coffee & horse pics, love it!


Same! except my coffee was iced coffee haha.


----------



## Golden Horse

A selection of my favorite head shots

Mr G and Max










One I took of a friends horses










Alto










Fancy


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Golden- I LOVE the first one it looks professional! 

Everyone's horses are so beautiful!


----------



## phoenix

This one's my recent favourite of Phoenix. If only the pink swat wasn't on his nose it'd be perfect.


----------



## ioconner

Here is one of my girl, Love. Not the best, but I think it shows her cute, girly features. :lol:


----------



## Jessskater

^ Love is so prettty


----------



## Lonestar22

Prepeare for headshot overload 

Daisy!



















Crappy cell phone quality....





















One Sock (Don't own him anymore, but still..)









One Sock and REd (both of whom we no longer own)









Friends paint pony named Oppossum










Whooty in her winter woolies. 




















Ok, I think I'm done now. Lol.


----------



## misskingraven

Loving all the headshots! 
I found more pictures I had to share!

This picture of Bill I had to share! And another of him eating some hay, because he was super cute! He is such a strange horse!
And Raven in the snow is the last picture! She was such a pretty girl (not meaning to brag )


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Golden and Phantom - Every time I look at it I think of the song I'm in a boat. But instead I say I'm in a tree, lol. She's such a pretty girl though, and she knows it. 

Everyone has such pretty horses.


----------



## Poseidon

This is the best headshot I have of Abby. My friend took some pictures of her while I free lunged her in the arena so I could have some actually pictures of her moving.

Ignore the massive knots in her mane. It had been very windy a couple days before this and I figured it would be pointless to work them out, then have her run around and get them again.


----------



## DejaVu

Best current headshot I have as of late.


----------



## blush

Here's my horse, Robbie:









Sales horse at my barn, Pete:









My friend's hrose, Dash


----------



## momo3boys

My brother's mare and her filly less than 24hours old


----------



## DustyDiamond

I'm lovin' everyones headshots so cute!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Love Robbie's headshot!


----------



## blush

^^ thank you! It took me forever to get a nice shot of him not eating the reins haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poundinghooves

You definitely got the PERFECT headshot! It looks almost fake it's so great!


----------



## Roberto

Okay here's a few of the head shots of my horses, that I've captured over the years. I'll do it in two posts. The first post will be the arabians and my second post will be the mutts (ha!ha!). The first is a grey gainey bred arabian gelding, Quest, second 4yr. old Spanish/Crabbet Stallion - Nijm Ibn Shilozon (Hunk), third Egypt arabian mare - Shikostorm (Stormy), 9yr. old Egypt arabian gelding - Zafir Ibn Rashad (Admiral), and 22yr. old Polish arabian gelding - Firebeaus Image (Beau).


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Everyone's headshots are BEAUTIFUL! I love headshots, to me they actually do show a lot about a horse.


----------



## Roberto

The first pic is of myself and my 8yr. old quarterhorse mare - Dandy's Lil Jewel (Dandy) and the second set of photos is my Morgan/TB 3yr. old gelding - One Sensational Figure (Pistol).


----------



## Faceman

Whoops! Wrong end...my bad...


----------



## csimkunas6

I found a few more Rodeo headshots....sorry about the Rodeo overload, lol

















































Sorry about the Rodeo explosion!! LOL


----------



## Angelina1

Faceman - That is one funny photo of your horse (the butt shot) and one very persistent horse, trying any way he can to get a bit of green grass - Thank you for the laugh.

Also everyones horses are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky during the winter when he was first mine.. he looks like such a wild thing with all of his fuzz 

I will get an updated headshot soon!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It won't let me edit...


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

i dont know about perfect, but i love this one i took of Chance yesterday


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

not perfect but i love this shot


----------



## Druydess

This is Solei's goofy face - taken a few years ago..


----------



## Haylee




----------



## Gidget

This is Gidget










and


----------



## newbhj

phoenix said:


> This one's my recent favourite of Phoenix. If only the pink swat wasn't on his nose it'd be perfect.
> 
> View attachment 71830


I could totally edit that out if you wanted


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Two of my favorite head shots of my old gelding, Dakota:
















^^Ignore the mucky stall...we had a VERY wet winter!

This is Seven, a five-year-old warmblood gelding that belonged to the people my friend leased her barn from:









Compton, a 7yo OTTB my friend rescued from the guy who leased the barn before her (he was *barely* feeding the horses enough to live on...Compton was probably a good 200-300lbs underweight when my friend bought him):









One of the few head shots I have of Aires. He usually doesn't let me get far enough away to take a decent one. lol


----------



## lubylol

The first 4 are of my horse is Cowboy. I couldn't choose so I just uploaded them all haha. 

Then it's Pizzaz, Checkers, Petey the mule, Dominique the donkey <3 and Classy


----------



## Rissa




----------



## iridehorses

My old gelding, Hollywood


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I so can't keep up with this thread haha. I never knew it was going to be so popular! I'm sorry I haven't replied individually to anyone in a while. I promise I will sit down either tonight or tomorrow night and go through every page so I can comment on eveyone's photos!

As a general though....WOW everyone you have such amazing shots! Don't you just love having them. I can never have enough pictures headshots or not. Everyone has suchs beautiful horses! 

I promise I will sit down and give everyone's photos the individual attention that they deserve!


----------



## Plains Drifter




----------



## LoveStory10

Wow those are all gorgeous! I love Robbie, and Phantom, and all of them!! 

Here's some of the horses at my barn:
Love Story:















Silver Sabre:















Discovery:








Damper:








Night Heat:








Pony Girl:








Blackjack:








And Night and Love, with I think Irish hiding in the middle lol :lol::


----------



## blush

Wow, Rissa your pictures are amazing!
The first shot is absolutely stunning, I definitely think I'm in love 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marybonus

Here's Yapa!!!


----------



## marybonus

Yapa again, looking serious, looking goofy and eating!


----------



## pintophile

Here's a selection for you. This thread reminds me: I really need to take some more head shots.


----------



## Rissa

blush said:


> Wow, Rissa your pictures are amazing!
> The first shot is absolutely stunning, I definitely think I'm in love
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! That first picture just got featured on the cover of a 2012 Friesians calendar.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Here are various headshots(forgive me, two are relatives to horses ) -


Nali by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Sunny by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Captive Wild by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Seeing Stripes by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Clowning Around by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's mine!

Lakota.


















Sapphire.


















Cheyenne.


















Bonnie.


















Apache.


















Tequila.


----------



## RoCru

My "perfect" headshot.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

i got another nice one of my mare Chance the other day  im amazed at how someone can give such a pretty, kind tempered mare away for free so willingly..


----------



## Day Mares

Piper and I met this grey gentleman on our walk the other day


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Pics of JB!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here are a handful 

These are all from Crystal Wood.. steal them and you will be very sorry.


----------



## redwing57

Hers my stallion in the winter not the best but shows his icy blue eyes<3
i love his side head shot the most though


----------



## redwing57

skyseternalangel.
I love his eyes they look so kind


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you  They truly are. He's the most genuine horse I've met.. a pure heart of gold.


----------



## katec1991




----------



## redwing57

Skyseternalangel-
My Girl Redwing is my Baby. I broke her out my self so she had to be a very patient horse because when i was 12 1/2 i wasnt the major bronc breaker like i thought i was


----------



## inaclick




----------



## ChipsAhoy

My favorites of Chippy are:
















and


----------



## Breella




----------



## countryryder

Not her whole head,but still one of my fav head shots of Sequoya


----------



## WesternBella

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thiscrazeelife

Here are my fav head shots of all my ponies.  They are all by photographer friends, please don't take them (thanks!). Anyway, please bare with me as I haven't figured out how to add pics separately yet.... (if anyone can give me tips on that, that would be great!!)



Mudd: 






















Mia:

















Martini:
















Reya (She hasn't had a photoshoot yet so this is the only headshot pic I have of her!):










Play:










Beau:











Sorry, tons of pics! Have to get everyone in there.


----------



## thiscrazeelife

Another fav of mine of Mudd when he was a 2 year old.


----------



## thiscrazeelife

Yay, I figured out how to post pics finally!  lol


----------



## Ladybug2001

I have a few to contribute, I think. xD

I have a few of our new horse Okie, one is professional, the other is not.


















Phoenix. My mom might kill me for one of them. :3

















Pretty Lena. 

















Kinda sad that I don't have any of Ladybug. I've owned her the longest, but I lost all my pictures a few months ago when my computer fried.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Thiscrazeelife- your horses are absolutely gorgeous! Im so jealous! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thiscrazeelife

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Thiscrazeelife- your horses are absolutely gorgeous! Im so jealous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Aww, thank you! They are my pride and joy.


----------



## jessnjax

Here's a cute photo I snapped of my boy, Jax today before a lesson.  It's at a funny angle because I was sitting down in the shade waiting for another student's lesson to finish before entering the ring.


----------



## jessnjax

Btw, everyone's horses are all so cute!  Great pics everyone!


----------



## Ellie Bramel

Cool Shots all of them!


----------



## countryryder

Found some more 

Sequoya


----------



## kim_angel

Well my headshots of Comanche are not nearly as good as some of the others here....


----------



## countryryder

Savana


----------



## countryryder

Chica.


----------



## countryryder

And the gift,who is waiting on her name until I can get to know her better and find one that suits her


----------



## Gallop On

Oh my, I LOVE headshots! I have looked at everyones horse, on every page. Gorgeous! This forum has to have the most beautiful horses around <3

Now, I have taken a load... load... of photos of Rusty, Ill be the first to admit that. Anyway, here are a few

Not a whole face shot, but...




































My favourite


----------



## LovinMyRy

Here's Clyde 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ASBFan1984

These are my 2

Glitter








Shock (left) and Glitter (right)








And Glitter with my daughter


----------



## fvfarabians

First one is my SE stallion Ozzy
2ND is my purebred Sabino Arabian stallion Toxic


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Here's my handsome little stallions "perfect" headshot.


----------



## Regula

The things I like in a nice headshot are
- correct exposure
- neutral background
- good focus
and of course, a cute horse / expression

Here are some of my favorite headshots of Leo, with a desciption what I'd like to change for them to be "perfect" 

Like the facial expression, but it's a little bit overexposed and I wish the windbreaker wasn't in the background










Probably my very favorites of him. Nice soft light, nice attentive expression. Get rid of the pipe fencing in the background and maybe the halter and this would be pretty close to "perfect" for me.










Light bit too hard, but still love the picture










Almost not enough light anymore (it was evening), and again, wish there wasn't the stuff in the background.










Same light as before (almost not enough), background is good, angle is slightly "off" for a classic shot, but the clover makes him look goofy anyways, so it's ok.


----------



## QtrBel

All so beautiful Here's one of the boys....


----------



## Golden Horse

That is quite the mane QtrBel!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Too this photo of my gelding when I first bought him a month ago..


----------



## redwing57

Gorgeous horses!!!


----------



## GiftedGlider

I know these are full head shots but they are shots of the head that I really love


----------



## GiftedGlider

Oh wait here is an actual head shot. I forgot about this one!


----------



## Cacowgirl

How fun to see everyones lovely horses. I'm terrrible w/a camera, but I keep trying. Bought a nice digital camera last year,but not too good at using it & terrible at figuring out how to get one published-LOL!


----------



## shaggy

lubylol said:


> The first 4 are of my horse is Cowboy. I couldn't choose so I just uploaded them all haha.
> 
> Then it's Pizzaz, Checkers, Petey the mule, Dominique the donkey <3 and Classy


I love that Zebra halter!!!!!


----------



## Whisper22

This is Sky









And her colt, Red.


----------



## shaggy

Heres like way to many head shots of my boys!
Shaggy! I don't have a clue what he was doing with his ear lol









Looking all cute!









Eye Shot









Poofy forelock









my absolute favorite close up eye shot!









Bridle Model maybe?









and Now Blaze!









My favorite of him! His mane looks so pretty and lush!









Close up of his bad eye









Fly mask!









oh and I couldn't help myself I had to add this one of my old lesson horse Teddy! Oh and Shaggy's in it too!


----------



## Kato

fvfarabians said:


> First one is my SE stallion Ozzy
> 2ND is my purebred Sabino Arabian stallion Toxic


I love Toxic he is my favorite Element's baby ever!!!


----------



## LizzieE

Some of my favorites of the horses at my old facility.


----------



## filly20

I did not take this one, but here is one of my mare








I did take these 
My "past gelding, my black mares foal"
























Him and his Momma, she had gotten thin again when her colt popped out.
























I have more, but my computer froze


----------



## Horses4Healing

Here are my "perfect" head shots

Tia:










Judge:










Sky:










Kitt:










Rusty:










And Sky and Rebel:










Okay so I really like to take head shot pictures! I seem to take pictures at really good moments.


----------



## Janna

Well these horses are all either mine or were at one time.


----------



## MBFoley

Here are my favorites

Kid










Angel


















Marquis


----------



## Tayla101

This is me with my horse Jazz. 
She's so pretty!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Here is Selena's.


----------



## Reeltje

They're all great!
I love the one with the baby, that's just so cute!


----------



## midnighttwilight

These are my 4 : #1) Twilight #2) Atreyu #3) Inanna #4) Hubble


----------



## BlooBabe

I haven't had much luck taking pictures of my stallion so these are pictures of my gelding Bloo.

I don't usually blanket him so he tried to eat it after I put chew stop on it.









camera malfunction but still a good picture









My absolute favorite picture EVER taken of him, and even though it's a full body shot it's still a nice head shot too. It totally catches the entire essence of him gruff and muddy but totally beautiful. 









and this one of my boy and one of his mares from a past barn. please ignore me in the middle.


----------



## JustDressageIt

With my SLR:



















With my Point and Shoot:


----------



## Roperchick

I couldnt help myself...he was incapacitated by the farrier so i had too....then he really became a unicorn when he scared himself sniffing the hoof stand and jumped 2 feet straight up...and straight down....then looked around like "nobody saw that...."








aaaw my two little boys just wuv eachover oh so very much








IDK what it is about this pic but every time i look at it its just like "dang she is one classic QH"








my perrtyful girl with her long ol forelock (it was about 5 inches longer but my dad decided to just chop it one day....still havnt forgiven him for that....)








deeeeeeh-baseball









yes...i know its not a horse....but this is just bomb.


----------



## shaggy

Roperchick said:


> View attachment 106585
> 
> 
> I couldnt help myself...he was incapacitated by the farrier so i had too....then he really became a unicorn when he scared himself sniffing the hoof stand and jumped 2 feet straight up...and straight down....then looked around like "nobody saw that...."
> View attachment 106586
> 
> 
> aaaw my two little boys just wuv eachover oh so very much
> View attachment 106587
> 
> 
> IDK what it is about this pic but every time i look at it its just like "dang she is one classic QH"
> View attachment 106588
> 
> 
> my perrtyful girl with her long ol forelock (it was about 5 inches longer but my dad decided to just chop it one day....still havnt forgiven him for that....)
> View attachment 106589
> 
> 
> deeeeeeh-baseball
> View attachment 106590
> 
> 
> 
> yes...i know its not a horse....but this is just bomb.
> View attachment 106591


I love the hair do! Too funny. My friend and I used to that with our horses and called the Troll Do since they looked one of those old troll dolls! and I love the cow too cute even tho when you first glance you can't tell which body goes with the head! lol


----------



## Roperchick

^^haha thats why its so perfect its like a reverse two headed cow haha....


----------



## doubleopi

A very handsome pony....not so nice, but very handsome


My girl when she was about a year old.


My girl's momma...not as good. I wish she weren't walking.


I know, Donkeys, but it's a decent pic right?


Yet another donkey.


----------



## Tazzie

I love taking head shot pictures  Though a lot of them don't turn out well.

My pretty girl 









My class clown









Much better lol









After her new hair cut. She was MUCH cooler without her long mane









My favorite head shot I ever took. Was a stallion where I used to work named Scotch N Ice. So pretty!









And lastly, a mini foal at the Kentucky Horse Park sniffing up at one of my friends


----------



## Reeltje

doubleopi said:


> Yet another donkey.


He looks so cute!


----------



## ChadG




----------



## texasgal




----------



## FlyGap

Bringing this one back to life! Lets keep er rolling! What an amazing collection of photos.

I snapped this yesterday, loved how it caught his kind nature and lovely sweet eye"s". Wish Dash wasn't in front because it would make a nice edit.


----------



## Country Woman

amazing head shots of your horses


----------



## Druydess

My mare Midnight's Echo:


My filly- Fae:


Fae's Sire: Obsidian Dream S:


Echo Empress- in foal to Obsidian Dream S:



Psynny- yearling colt out of BA Chevelle:


----------



## Haley

These horses aren't mine; I'm an amateur photographer and have done some photoshoots/show photograpy for friends.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Certainly not perfect, but not bad...

"Angel"










"Lady"


----------



## Meg Martins

I love this photo of my gorgeous mare Zena. She is so photogenic!


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Not long after I had gotten Jinxx I was goofing around with him and got this pic.. I think I might eventually get a poster of it :mrgreen:


----------



## Phantomcolt18

EEK! My thread, she hath risen again! I had completely forgotten about this one.


----------



## Gallop On

Rusty, with his over sized ear bonnet :lol:




























Feeling fresh


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Oooo I have a few amazing headshots of my horse. 
This is the oldest one, my best friend took the picture.









Then I took this one a couple days ago. Right before she went for a bug on her side!


----------



## JustDressageIt

None of these are "perfect" but they're of my little girlie. 



























Her first outing as a saddle horse.


----------



## KigerQueen

This is the nice one my friend got a few months ago.









And this is her a couple days ago when she got caught eating with the bit in her mouth lol. She KNEW she was not supposed to be eating XD.


----------



## Drifting

I've posted this before but... 


My yearlings "Perfect" head shot. :hide:











No? Is it not glamorous? He's even smiling! :rofl:


----------



## Falcor74

Here are some pictures that I have taken:

1. My Pregnant mare Vana
2. Dakota, posing for the paparazzi
3 & 4. A friends horse 
5. My baby boy Flint
6 & 7. Grulla girl, 1/2 sibling to Flint


----------



## MsLady

Kiger, that is too funny, he knew he was caught! I love everyone's pictures 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_
ETA-Spelling


----------



## xlionesss

The only good one I have of Scout













Red, my lovely man.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

annie says ..."this IS my 'perfect' face..."


----------



## Roperchick

Aaaah. I have some good ones somewhere....but my phones being a turd so I'll have to get them tonight when I have my computer

This is the only one it would load....Champs idea of letting take pictures....is to get so close I cut half his face out


----------



## joseeandjade11

This is one of my all time favorite head shot, i just find it funny and totally cute


----------



## lazzara8478

Gorgeous Horses!

Here is a Shot of one of my Mares

Dakota


----------



## Roperchick

okay....sorry this is a pic overload.

Charlie horse








Charlie and his best bud Red








Josie (for some reason when I looked back at my camera at this picture it screamed "cow horse pose" no idear why haha)








Josies Stoner Face








Sugar being....Sugar haha








Got Milk?








and Sugar when shes all slicked out








Scootie whippin her hair baack and forth hahahahahaha








My girl here in HI Reba....she was super sleepy....ended up sleeping with her head in my lap for like an hour....couldn't walk for awhile hahahaha









and my Old Man Hawkeye


----------



## Roperchick

sorry...just 3 more!


Champ....incapable of taking a good picture








didn't want Josie to get ****ed that I had her stoner face and not her good side haha








and Honey Girl


----------



## Golden Horse

Time to add some more, Mr Gibbs who seems to always have head shots




























Big Ben



















Emmyonfire


----------



## Haley

Golden Horse, can I ask who Gibbs is named after?


----------



## Saucy12

A few of my mare, Mayberry


----------



## Golden Horse

Haley said:


> Golden Horse, can I ask who Gibbs is named after?


He started off after Jethro Leroy Gibbs, NCIS, but he is morphing into Mr Gibbs, as in


----------



## Saucy12

One of my favorites I took of my filly Sky. I think she was a week old when I took this (she's 2 months old now)


----------



## Aimz

not prefect, but i love them anyway


----------



## SeemsLegit

You all have such beautiful horses.<3

Now for my girl, Willow!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky

Lots of great pictures. 

These are a couple of favorite head shots of Sage.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Great pics everyone! Here's my new favorite head shot of miss Tequila.


----------



## Druydess

She's gotten SO big. What a pretty girl!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Thanks Dru!!, :smile: She'll be taller than Bonnie and Cheyenne by this time next year if not sooner and she's only a little over 2 years old. :shock:


----------



## Golden Horse

WOW, Sage is so handsome


----------



## MyFillyAspen

This is my faverouite thread! Horses, and photography in one... Mmmmm!!

I snapped a few of Dimka on Friday (I'm doing paid riding for his owner three times a week - he is not mine).

I wish the camera had focused better but I snapped these quickly - he was constantly moving :lol: made it hard to get a nice shot. He is a really red chestnut but the camera doesn't really pick that up either unless it has proper time to focus.










I love this one!! ^^ I wish it had been focused better, would have made a great shot - never the less it has made it's debut as my current desktop 







Playing with angles is something I love to do - managed to snap this as he was watching another horse (Possum) in the arena.







Doesnt he look so impressed with all the fuss I spent for taking some pics? :lol: 
"It's very tiring looking this good for pictures", says Dimka.







All in a hard day's work - "Why so serious"


----------



## lbw0912

These are of my new gelding Jet


----------



## BarrelBunny

None are edited other than resizing.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Jet is gorgeous Ibw0912.


I love that last picture BarrelBunny - they look like they are plotting something :lol:"Whisper whisper... Hah!"


----------



## Druydess

A few other headshots of Gold N Psynn-Psyation (Psynny) Yearling colt:


----------



## Eole

I love seing everyone's headshots, good idea! 

Here are headshots of my four horses:
1. Eole the grey arabian (Eole means King of Winds)
2. Alize, arabian mare (pronounced Aleezay, it's a north Wind)
3. Rafale, arabian gelding (gust of Wind)
4. Mistral, canadian mare (mistral is a South Wind)


----------



## Haley

One of my new favorites of my mare! It was nice to shoot my own horse for once instead of everyone else's. =P


----------



## cowgirlnay

I just love this head shot of my boy (ignore me not paying attention in the picture), but I think it captured his pretty head just perfectly


----------



## Golden Horse

Hubba bubba love this head shot


----------



## BlueSpark

here is Pickles(Docs Sonata Dream), my three year old filly, her first pictures wearing tack.



my BO's awesome trail gelding, Buck, at a river crossing:


My arab, Pretzl:


The stallion she is in foal to, registered thoroughbred:


rescue pony, We don't know how she got the scars:


and a Clydesdale stallion I rescued:


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Love this thread! Here are some headshot's I've taken recently which I really like.

This boy is not mine - I am doing paid riding for a lady's 16.3hh OTTB gelding, but broke my wrist two days ago riding him - read here: http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/~riding-blog~-halleyscomet-dimka-255618/page3/ - I wont be riding for a while so mught as well get snap happy... well as much as you can using your left wrist.... did I mention I'm right handed :lol:.


----------



## EquineBovine

Awesome photos every one. I dont atcually think I have any nice ones. Freya is not a camera lover -_-


----------

